# Internet Slow in Ubuntu, Normal in Windows



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am using a dual-boot Windows 7 - Ubuntu 12.04 system.

If using identical setups with the only difference being the OS loaded, Ubuntu is far slower than Windows.


This is my result for Ubuntu:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2285452315.png (Auto Server)

This is my result for Windows:
_http://www.speedtest.net/result/2285474918.png_ (Auto Server)
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2285480414.png (Same Server as Ubuntu)


I have tried disabling IPv6 in ubuntu as I have an IPv4 connection which apparently solved some people's issues, but it didn't work.

It isn't just a slow speed that is the issue, from what I saw on SpeedTest.net the connection fluctuated a lot (i.e. up to its max one second and then near to 0Mbps the next)


Any ideas?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

As well as disabling IPV6 in Ubuntu network, you also have to disable it on firefox,
see this post:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...0-10-fix-the-slow-firefox-problem-498884.html


Also post output of:

ifconfig


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to say, its chrome


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

there is a newer version of ubuntu in case you want to try upgrading to see if it helps. Also try the speed test using another browser to see if it is a chrome issue or something else.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

When I moved to Ubuntu, for the first time the net was slow for me too. When every trick failed, i tried to delete and recreate a new connection setting - that did the job!


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have tried a speed issue with freshly installed firefox, same issue.

I have also tried deleting my connection with my router and then re-creating it, same issue.

I have ensured IPv6 is disabled in chrome.


*ifconfig*:


> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 70:5a:b6:c1:e8:18
> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> ...


*iwconfig*


> lo no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth1 IEEE 802.11 Access Point: Not-Associated
> Link Quality:5 Signal level:219 Noise level:161
> ...


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Can you possibly test it on a long ethernet cable just to prove whether this is wireless related or not.

It works ok in windows, so it will just narrow the problem down a little.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

UPDATE:

Upgraded to 12.10 and if anything it is worse -_-


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Did you try on a long ethernet cable?

If not ping your router and post the output, commanmd will be:


ping -c4 192.168.1.254

or

ping -c4 192.168.1.1

depending on your router gateway address.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't get around to using ethernet until this morning - I was using the ethernet connection at the other times.

It seems to just be a wireless issue.

Ethernet result: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2293918442.png


However I don't know why this is happening, I have checked for any devices nearby that could cause interference (e.g. wireless mice and keyboards) and disabled any that I found, retesting the connection each time. No change.


As I said, this only happened on Ubuntu, not Windows with the same setup.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

kkid106 said:


> I didn't get around to using ethernet until this morning - I was using the ethernet connection at the other times.
> 
> It seems to just be a wireless issue.
> 
> ...



OK, I have some ideas but need to say that last ping test using wireless from Ubuntu.
You can find your gateway address from the terminal by typing
route -n

it will be identified as UG (for Up Gateway) then use -c4

ping -c4 192.168.1.254

replace with your own gateway address.

Also post output of:

cat /etc/resolv.conf


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*ping*


> ping -c4 192.168.1.254
> PING 192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=267 ms
> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=187 ms
> ...



*resolv.conf*


> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
> nameserver 127.0.1.1
> search lan


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Here's your problem:


ping -c4 192.168.1.254
PING 192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=267 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=187 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=107 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=27.8 ms


Absolutely HUGE latency of Biblical proportions.

This sort of wireless latency is generally caused by co-channel interference.
Your wireless channel by default will be set to 1,6 or 11, as will your neighbours.
Those are huge delays, but resolv.conf also is not right.

What you need to do is configure your router (by ethernet on one computer) and change the wireless channel. Try channel 2,3,4,5,7,8,9,10 in turn and then ping your router (from a wireless laptop)

Delay should always be less than 5ms, ideally less than 1ms. This is what mine
looks like on ethernet:

PING 192.168.254.254 (192.168.254.254) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 192.168.254.254: icmp_req=1 ttl=255 time=2.40 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.254.254: icmp_req=2 ttl=255 time=0.663 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.254.254: icmp_req=8 ttl=255 time=0.954 ms


Different delays are just dependent on if someone else is using your network
or if the router is busy.

Resolv.conf also does not look correct.
It should contain either the gateway of your router, Open DNS or your ISP's
domain name servers. My router GW is 192.168.254.254 so my resolf.conf 
has an entry:
nameserver 192.168.254.254

If you are using DHCP then the IP address should be automatically obtained, if using
ststic then you can manually enter your router GW or use google 8.8.8.8 etc.

If you are using a mixture of static and DHCP addresses, then make sure that the router LAN pool starts handing out DHCP address at a particular address e.g.
192.168.1.64 This would allow you to assign 63 static addresses to devices if required.

Lastly, although you did not state your ISP or make/model router it may be worth googling to see if it has any known problems. Some routers were notorisiously flaky on certain wireless channels.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll try all of that, thanks.

Your comment about Biblical proportions made me laugh 



If the problem is the wireless channel, why would only Ubuntu be affected and no other OS? (Tested with windows 7, windows vista, android 2.3, Ubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu 12.10)


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

kkid106 said:


> I'll try all of that, thanks.
> 
> Your comment about Biblical proportions made me laugh
> 
> ...



I was perhaps a bit OTT with that last comment :grin:

The latency on your router will be present in windows also (if its using wireless).
I think the other issue lies in resolv.conf so let me know if changing wireless channel and altering resolv.conf help.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

hal8000 said:


> Here's your problem:
> 
> 
> ping -c4 192.168.1.254
> ...




tried changing channel from 1 to 10 and even setting to automatic with no good result.


What do I have to do with resolv.conf?
I don't do much with networks so don't understand much of it, do I just have to put a line in it like this: *nameserver Gateway*?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

If you cant get ping times less than 10ms than you have a serious interference problem.
Wifi is 2.2GHz band so you need to check for items like wireless video senders, wireless TV cameras, and wireless alarm systems.

Wifi output power is limited to a maximum of 40mW in most countries, however you can buy high power 500mW wifi senders. It is possible that someone is using something strong near you and interfering with your wireless signal.

Not all Wireless mice and keyboards are 2.2GHz, some use 27MHz and some433Mhz.

Sometimes though you can have situations where there are many wifi networks and no clear channel at all, and this could also be your problem.

Have you tried your laptop in same room as your router?
If you get close, say 5 feet then ping times should fall and be less than 10ms, if not
you may have a faulty wireless router.
What make and model router do you have?

If youre using static addressing you can use a different nameserver. However if youre
using wireless most likely you will be using DHCP so forget resolv.conf for now until
you can get a better wireless signal.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I only use my laptop in the same room as the router, any distance has the same result.

The only other wireless device in the house is the landline phones which I wouldn't imagine would cause too much issue. Even if they're to blame, I can't get rid of these.

There are only 1 or 2 other wifi networks in range of my house and they are weak in the house.

I can't imagine my neighbours having any strong wireless equipment which may affect it either.

Make is Technicolor from my ISP, O2.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

The Technicolor TG582n to be more specific


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

kkid106 said:


> I only use my laptop in the same room as the router, any distance has the same result.
> 
> The only other wireless device in the house is the landline phones which I wouldn't imagine would cause too much issue. Even if they're to blame, I can't get rid of these.
> 
> ...



There is something very wrong here, especially as its in the same room.
In the same room, if you ping the router from windows do you still get high ping times?

I am thinking that the router you have is faulty.
Do you have any friends that use wireless networks? If they will let you connect to their wireless network then you can ping their router and should see small ping times,
ideally less than 5ms.
If in another location (i.e. a friends house) you see small delays, then you have a faulty
Technicolor TG582n.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a couple of spare routers lying about, should I try these to test whether it is the Technicolor?

I'll test the ping in windows in a minute.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes test your spare routers. It is not necessary to set them up to connect to your ISP. Once initialised the router will emit a wifi signal. Just set up your laptop and connect to the routers SSID signal and then ping it.

Take note of the wireless channel, but especially the ping time. In same room it should be under 5ms, ideally less than 1ms if its on a clear channel.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just setup one of my spare routers:

plugged it in to the mains.
Did a factory reset using hardware button
connected my laptop wirelessly
pinged it twice, both had high pings.

I thought I had copied it but turns out it didn't copy. From what I remember it was roughly these both times:

74ms, 170ms, 160ms, 85ms


The router was about 50 cm from my laptop at the time.
My other router was switched off at the time.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have just ran a ping on my original router using windows and with this get just 2ms consistently.

Its definitely ubuntu.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok, I had a quick look through Ubuntu Community and although I dont use wireless with Ubuntu, I'm pretty certain your problem will be with ipv6, more specificly the ipv6 blackhole.

From Ubuntu can you post out put of

ifconfig


cat /etc/hosts


The full article is below, there is more than one solution, stop ipv6 module loading,
removing ipv6 from /etc/hosts and more.



https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*ifconfig*


> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 70:5a:b6:c1:e8:18
> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
> ...



*cat /etc/hosts*


> 127.0.0.1	localhost
> 127.0.1.1	Mike-Ubuntu
> 
> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
> ...


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just ran a check for ipv6 also and it is disabled. i.e. not the cause


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Do the following, from a terminal:


sudo gedit /etc/sysctrl.conf

At the end of the file copy and paste these lines:

# IPv6
net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1

Save the file and exit.

Stop network interfaces

sudo ifdown -a

then bring all interfaces up

sudo ifup -a

(You can just reboot and its probabably better to reboot as you have modified hosts file)

Ping the wireless gateway again and try internet.
If still slow modify /etc/hosts as follows:


sudo gedit /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost
127.0.1.1 Mike-Ubuntu

# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
#::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
#fe00::0 ip6-localnet
#ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
#ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
#ff02::2 ip6-allrouters 

Save file and restart networking or reboot.
In other words all ipv6 addresses have been commented out

If still slow, open a terminal and post output of:

sudo route -n

I'll check again tomorrow to see how this progresses.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Did both of them steps and ping went down to about 1ms 

Did a speedtest and Ubutu is now about 10% faster than Windows:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2339296617.png


Thank you so much for your help 


I didn't think it was IPv6 causing the issue as from the link you provided, the command

```
lsmod | grep ipv6
```
 gave the output of IPv6 being disabled. I guess it doesn't check everything then.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*sigh*

ok, it isn't fixed.

I came to use my computer again later and am back to square one.
(i.e. high ping to my router and slow speeds)

Do the changes made get reset everytime I restart my computer?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Ipv6 was not always enabled by default in Ubuntu.
I think it came enabled in Version 11.04.

lsmod command just shows if the ipv6 module is
present, adding an entry to sysctrl.conf has disabled
it completely.

Glad we could help, I'll append [solved] to the title.
hal8000


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, sorry, I think we were posting at the same time.

It seems to have reverted back after a restart...





kkid106 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> ok, it isn't fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Internet Slow in Ubuntu, Normal in Windows [SOLVED]*

After a reboot type

sudo gedit /etc/sysctrl.conf

Do you see the following lines at the end of the file?

# IPv6
net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1


If not looks like file is being rewritten.

If they are there then it must be /etc/hosts,
that gets recreated.

Again type:


sudo gedit /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost
127.0.1.1 Mike-Ubuntu
# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
#::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
#fe00::0 ip6-localnet
#ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
#ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
#ff02::2 ip6-allrouters



The # disable ipv6 in the hosts file.
One of these changes made it workable for you so wonder which
file is being modified.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Both files are as they should be, no overwrites.


This is strange, I can't think of anything else I did last time.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi sorry for delay.
If both /etc/hosts has no ipv6 listings and has is not modified and sysctrl.conf changes
have taken, post output of 

route -n

I'll see if there are any rogue entries in the routing table.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

The problem seems to have been re-fixed :/

Yesterday it was slow again but today it is perfect.

The only thing I did inbetween today and yesterday was run BleachBit as sudo. Perhaps there was a system file somewhere causing this issue?

I'll let you know it it happens again, but for the time being it is re-fixed.


Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

ok, I guess bleachbit had nothing to do with it, today it is slow again. I cannot think of what is changing to cause it to sometimes be fine and sometimes not.


Here is route -n:



```
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth1
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     9      0        0 eth1
```


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Routing table looks good, no rogue ipv6 in there.

Strange one, but I would keep your wireless route on a channel other than 1,6 and 11.
By default all routers try these channels first, so channels like 4 and 8 are often clearer
and free from co-channel interference.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've had the wireless channel set to 9 since we tested for channel interference.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

so any idea what I can do now?

Wireless earlier today was as crippling 0.9Mbps whereas Ethernet reached 14Mbps.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

I would avoid channel 9 its used by some microwave ovens, and set your channel to either 3 or 4.

In post 33 you tried 2 commands involving sysctrl.conf and looking at the /etc/hosts file.
Which one worked for you?

You may copy these as a bash script to be executed as a single line.
Does wireless work every single time in windows? I've seen wireless faults where usb wireless adapters were not properly initialised.
Just remind me again, of your hardware and whether its a USB wireless adapter or chipset built into a laptop.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

just switched to channel 3 and it worked for a little bit before reverting back to poor ping again.

I have tried other channels since then and had no luck on any of them, including trying channel 3 again.


I think I tried both at the same time last time.

It works every time without fail in Windows.

The Wifi is built in.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok, keep it on channel 3, when you did manage to get wireless working, it was 10% faster, can you remember which command got it working, was it the disable ipv6 in sysctrl.conf ?

If it was, then I can write you a shell script to modify sysctrol.conf

Many people have reported the same problem and cured it by modifying
sysctrl.conf like the link below:

Disable IPv6 If your Internet is Working Slow in Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin/Linux Mint 13 ~ Noobs on Ubuntu and Windows, HD Wallpapers, Tutorials

Once you get it working let me know but you can check after a reboot contents of
sysctrl by typing


sudo cat /etc/sysctrl.conf

cat /etc/sysctrl.conf


may also allow you to view the file.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have already done the sysctl.conf, this is my sysctl.conf file, with the lines at the bottom to disable IPv6:


```
#
# /etc/sysctl.conf - Configuration file for setting system variables
# See /etc/sysctl.d/ for additional system variables
# See sysctl.conf (5) for information.
#

#kernel.domainname = example.com

# Uncomment the following to stop low-level messages on console
#kernel.printk = 3 4 1 3

##############################################################3
# Functions previously found in netbase
#

# Uncomment the next two lines to enable Spoof protection (reverse-path filter)
# Turn on Source Address Verification in all interfaces to
# prevent some spoofing attacks
#net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter=1
#net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter=1

# Uncomment the next line to enable TCP/IP SYN cookies
# See http://lwn.net/Articles/277146/
# Note: This may impact IPv6 TCP sessions too
#net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies=1

# Uncomment the next line to enable packet forwarding for IPv4
#net.ipv4.ip_forward=1

# Uncomment the next line to enable packet forwarding for IPv6
#  Enabling this option disables Stateless Address Autoconfiguration
#  based on Router Advertisements for this host
#net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=1


###################################################################
# Additional settings - these settings can improve the network
# security of the host and prevent against some network attacks
# including spoofing attacks and man in the middle attacks through
# redirection. Some network environments, however, require that these
# settings are disabled so review and enable them as needed.
#
# Do not accept ICMP redirects (prevent MITM attacks)
#net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_redirects = 0
#net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_redirects = 0
# _or_
# Accept ICMP redirects only for gateways listed in our default
# gateway list (enabled by default)
# net.ipv4.conf.all.secure_redirects = 1
#
# Do not send ICMP redirects (we are not a router)
#net.ipv4.conf.all.send_redirects = 0
#
# Do not accept IP source route packets (we are not a router)
#net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_source_route = 0
#net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_source_route = 0
#
# Log Martian Packets
#net.ipv4.conf.all.log_martians = 1
#
# IPv6
net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1
net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1
```



I did both sysctl.conf and the HOSTS file at the same time without checking speed in between the first time so do not know which momentarily solved the issue. All of the edits made to try and resolve the issue remain in these files, I have not reverted them so neither of them have solved my problem.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Just had a look at all of your posts in this thread, I cannot find what wireless chipset you have. Post the output of the following command:

sudo lspci | grep -i net


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
```


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Is this a laptop or desktop?
Can you state make and model.

Also, if a laptop are you using suspend or hiberbation?
One idea is that it may not be restoring from a sleep state properly.

Meanwhile a search found this:

b43 - Linux Wireless

Can you also post output of this command:

lspci -vnn -d 14e4:


However looking through the link you are unlucky that the Broadcom 4313 chipset
which has unsupported features.

BCM4313 - chipset uses unsupported LCN PHY, we work on it 

This may well be your problem and you may have to try b43 legacy driver or wait until
a better wireless driver is available.
uses an unsupported
I'll wait to see your laptop or desktop model number first.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have the Toshiba A660-11m notebook (also called the PSAW3E-01100TEN)


command output:


```
07:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Device [144f:7175]
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
	Memory at d7300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: wl
	Kernel modules: wl, bcma
```


I do use suspend sometimes (If I am away from the PC for between 10 minutes and 30 minutes) otherwise I always shut down. This happens before and after suspending though.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just a thought:

Should I try reinstalling the driver as explained here?
http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt



I searched for the broadcom adapter name and it came up with links where people were saying that the driver is faulty and installing the one related to this .txt file fixes it.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Looks like youve bought a laptop that no-one else is using on linux. This does not necessarily mean it does not work, just that no one has reported it working on your Toshiba A660.

Other laptops with the same wireless chipset like Dell are all using the PCI vendor 0x14e4 yours is different 144f made by Askey.

In the link it recommends removing wl and bcma drivers and trying the broadcom driver, which have been ok for some users.

You are using the wl and bcma drivers so this looks promising, and I think this is the only thing you can do, to try and get it working.

If changing the driver does not work, then I can only see a few solutions.
Buy a USB wifi dongle that works with linux, consult the HCL below:

Home Page - Linux Hardware Compatibility List

Use ethernet (though probably not practical).

Email Toshiba laptop support and ask them if they can provide help.
Let me know how you get on with the driver issue, the instructions for Ubuntu
are below/:


Ubuntu:
------
Go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
Choose the Broadcom STA wireless driver
Activate

Sometimes the driver does not show up in the Hardware Drivers choices. In
this case, try reintalling the driver from the GUI or shell like this:

From the GUI:
Package Manager (System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager). Click the 
Reload button in the upper left corner of Synaptic to refresh your index then 
search for and reinstall the package named bcmwl-kernel-source.

From the shell:
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source

In either GUI or text case, after reinstalling, reboot your machine.

Now go back to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
and you should see the driver enabled and working.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

hal8000 said:


> Looks like youve bought a laptop that no-one else is using on linux. This does not necessarily mean it does not work, just that no one has reported it working on your Toshiba A660.


I feel quite special now 


Ill try these steps later today and tell you how I get on. Thanks for all your help with this.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

OK, no problem, its a different PCI vendor ID so I'll wait to here how you get on, good luck.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have just reinstalled the driver.

I tested the speed before and it seemed to be good for once. It is still good so I will see if it stays that way this time or if it will be bad again in an hour or two.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Still ok?
Which module are you using b43 or wl and bcma ?

Looks like it may be fixed.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

hal8000 said:


> Ubuntu:
> ------
> Go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
> Choose the Broadcom STA wireless driver
> ...


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I hate to do this but... Bump.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Like I said in post #50 you have a laptop that no-one else is using on linux. This does not necessarily mean it does not work, just that no one has reported it working on your Toshiba A660.

Other laptops with the same wireless chipset like Dell are all using the PCI vendor 0x14e4 yours is different 144f made by Askey.

Its the vendor key 144d that is different everyone else has 14e4 which is why you have problems.

You can try thernet (though probably not practical for you).
Email Toshiba laptop support and ask them if they can provide help.
Buy a separate USB dongle that is proven to work with your distribution from the HCL:

Home Page - Linux Hardware Compatibility List


----------

